

Amazon Drops the Price of the Fire Phone to 99 Cents - fmcampos
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/08/amazon-dumps-the-fire-phone-down-to-99-cents/?ncid=twittersocialshare

======
AdmiralAsshat
And that's what we call a Fire Sale.

